# RS6 pics are up !



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

http://www.norcaleuro.com/foru...ottom


----------



## blacka4 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: RS6 pics are up ! (bugzy)*

*drool* I want one!!! but could never afford it. only 20 yrs old.


----------



## GTiTOM (May 11, 2000)

*Re: RS6 pics are up ! (marekrobjr)*

damn. very very nice


----------



## Mirezzi (Mar 1, 2000)

WICKED...Audi does it again.


----------



## cornflaykes (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: (Mirezzi)*















love the guages.....


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: (cornflaykes)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i want !


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (bugzy)*

MORE


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: RS6 pics are up ! (bugzy)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MB The Body (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (cornflaykes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cornflaykes* »_














love the guages.....

It should have the S4 gauges, with the white needles


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (MB The Body)*

I drove one yesterday!!! Alcantara and carbonfiber...paddle shifting...
awesome exhaust sound!! 85,000 worth of car! Pure thrust....I love working for Audi service!


----------

